# Shutter count



## Ferrarimx5 (Feb 1, 2018)

I have been trying for a couple of hours to get "Free Shutter Count" to work.   
I have downloaded and installed USB drivers.  I've plugged in and turned on so many times I am wearing myself out.  
Is there another program (Free) that will do this simply and efficiently?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance,


----------



## KmH (Feb 1, 2018)

Make sure your camera is set to shoot JPEG, not Raw.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 1, 2018)

I use the paid version, Shutter Count by Dire studio.

It works well. Plug in and it reads the camera. No need to go into JPEG. To me it was worth the $4 to have something that just works.


----------



## Cortian (Feb 1, 2018)

I used astrojargon's free EOSInfo under MS-Windows 7 Pro to get the shutter count on my 40D.


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 1, 2018)

Ferrarimx5 said:


> I have been trying for a couple of hours to get "Free Shutter Count" to work.
> I have downloaded and installed USB drivers.  I've plugged in and turned on so many times I am wearing myself out.
> Is there another program (Free) that will do this simply and efficiently?
> 
> ...




You can read the shutter count of most cameras with the free software "EXIF viewer"


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 2, 2018)

Canon doesn't put the shutter count in the exif data. Sucks.


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 2, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Canon doesn't put the shutter count in the exif data. Sucks.


right,  but there are free shutter count alternatives


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes there are.
I just didn't find one that was reliable. A couple of them would give different shutter counts on the same camera without the shutter actually being pressed in between tests.

If anyone finds a good free one post it up.


----------



## Cortian (Feb 2, 2018)

40D Shutter Count, Version 2 is what I used.


----------

